# Create Screen Savers Online



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Once upon a time there was a website posted here where one could make then download a custom screensaver for my K3. I need to change the screensaver but I guess I never bookmarked the site. Anyone happen to know if that site still exists, if so, what is the URL.

Thanks in Advance
Scott


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to move this down to the 'photo gallery' because I'm thinking the folks that hang out there will best be able to answer. . . . .


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm going to move this down to the 'photo gallery' because I'm thinking the folks that hang out there will best be able to answer. . . . .


Thanks, I almost posted here but wasn't 100% sure. We're a 3 Kindle household now. I just got a Touch for myself, my wife will be using the Kindle 3, and my son (9) is getting the Kindle 2.

Scott


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's the one I created: http://www.ebookworm.us/screensaver/


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Here's the one I created: http://www.ebookworm.us/screensaver/


That's the one! Thanks!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's another good one:

http://charles-reace.com/kindle_screensaver.php


----------

